# HARZER BAHN



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CY_S...re=related

HARZER IMPRESSIONS


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

According to Google Translate: 
"A short film showing the Harz Narrow Gauge Railways in Wernigerode. 

It starts at the main station of Wernigerode in the double sense, then state railway and narrow gauge are right together. Here the steam engines are supplied. Then the Station Wernigerode Westerntor follows with his workshop. Through the center of Wernigerode, it goes up into the resin."


----------

